# BTCC At Oulton Park



## Beav (Jul 18, 2012)

Matt Neal 1 by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Ginetta 3 by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Ginetta Interior by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Morgan by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Wheres my team mate going by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 20, 2012)

Great panning! Amazing colours and motion!


----------



## Brett.W (Jul 21, 2012)

I Like them great shots!


----------



## Beav (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks. Im currently using a 55-250mm lens but ide like to get a 150-500mm sigma


----------

